# fuckn facebook



## daveycrockett (Jul 28, 2013)

What do any of you think of facebook or the people that are constantly on it? I cant stand being around people who are always on the shit like fucking crackheads to this medium. I used to be on stp and facebook alot but damn all day everyday? and everyone is on this shit you dont know WHO you are talking to . at least stp has got cool people or at least a better percentage, not money hungry people or people skulking for a hookup with random motherfuckers. bout to write a letter to zuckerberg dammit.


----------



## JOJO (Jul 30, 2013)

let them have their facebook as long as it doesnt interfere with my fellow hobos lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm over Facebook completely. It used to be useful but now they keep breaking shit and charging you to fix it. For example, if you want to send me a message and you're not on my friends list you have to pay a dollar or i won't see it. Instead the message goes to a "other" box that you have to check regularly because you don't get notifications from that box, so i keep forgetting about it and don't see the messages until 2 fucking months later. 

Also, the stp facebook page used to be cool, then they broke that too, so that your posts only reach 15% of your fan base, and you have to pay money for it to reach all of them. That's like holding your fb page fans for ransom. Fuck that. 

I'd gladly drop facebook in a second if it wasn't the only way to get a hold of certain people. And you know it fucking sucks when you're pretty much forced to use a service that sucks. There really should be an open source alternative to social networking.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jul 30, 2013)

For me fb is a necessary evil because as Matt said, it's the only way to communicate with some people. I also use it for collaborative purposes for several collectives I'm part of, which its pretty good at doing. But aside from using it for the purposes of communication, I'm not the type to sit on it all day every day, and there will be many days where I don't actually use fb at all... Because yes I do agree people who are always glued to facebook are pretty annoying, like "dude, have ya heard of this thing, kinda new, it's called real life? Fuckin try it out sometime!"


----------



## Earth (Jul 31, 2013)

It definately has a useful purpose when used to keep in touch with those you care about when they are far away - but when people use it and the other person is like sitting across the table from them, or on the other side of the room - then you suddenly realize just what a bad drug it's really become...


----------



## DFA (Oct 5, 2013)

keep punk off facebook. I admire how the german punks will cancel a whole show if it ends up online.
I deleted mine last year and I feel great, like I quit a really bad habit.
Plus there is the fact that it´s owned by goldman sachs, and the NSA and cops will use it to spy on people. Done.with.it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, i deleted my Facebook account along with the stp facebook page and am pretty happy about it. I enjoy twitter a lot more.


----------

